# American Idol



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Wasn't really impressed w/ either of the final 2, to be honest w/ ya'll.

What did everyone else think?


----------



## BerettaMan (Feb 4, 2006)

They all sucked. Just my .02


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Good reason for the channel selector button on the remote (flame suit on!)


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Good reason for the channel selector button on the remote (flame suit on!)


+1 I agree... whenever american idiot hole comes on I change channels :-D 
What is it with these type shows and the "reality" shows.I havent seen any reality on any that Ive suffered thru to watch and see if they are any good,I mean c'mon Ozzy Osbourne????Who wants to marry a millionaire???I think they are all fecal matter.JMAO :?


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Can U believe this:

Hicks tops People's 'hottest bachelors' list

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/13326455/


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

- :smt078 -


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Wasn't really impressed w/ either of the final 2, to be honest w/ ya'll.
> 
> What did everyone else think?


I think you just asked about American Idol on a gun forum....

:lol:

:-D


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

Although I never watch the show, the only American Idol I really care anything for is Kelly Clarkson. That woman can sing. I think she's also had the biggest career out of them all. She keeps putting out great songs and shes a very attractive girl.

[img:480:604:f80c91c02f]http://ukcgalleries.com/photos/misc/Photo%20Shoots%20-%20Thankful/images/015.jpg[/img:f80c91c02f]


----------



## riot earp (Jun 11, 2006)

I cant believe anyone watches it.


----------

